# Bucket truck? Need advice.



## Gologit (Mar 30, 2014)

A land trust that I do falling for is looking for a used bucket truck. They think I should know about this kind of rig. I don't.
It wouldn't be used a lot, mainly on over head branches above roads, real light duty limbing and clearing. For the tricky stuff they have a climber. The climber isn't always available.
What would be a good type of rig to look for and what would be good ones to avoid? Would a used utility truck be any good or should we look for a real tree service truck?
They don't have a lot of money so I'd like to see them get something good for what they have to spend.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 30, 2014)

Gologit said:


> A land trust that I do falling for is looking for a used bucket truck. They think I should know about this kind of rig. I don't.
> It wouldn't be used a lot, mainly on over head branches above roads, real light duty limbing and clearing. For the tricky stuff they have a climber. The climber isn't always available.
> What would be a good type of rig to look for and what would be good ones to avoid? Would a used utility truck be any good or should we look for a real tree service truck?
> They don't have a lot of money so I'd like to see them get something good for what they have to spend.


High Ranger or Altec lifts are two good ones, Aerial Lift of conn is out of business! There are lots of things to look at when buying, bearings and bushings get real sloppy, cables fray. I dont know about going up in a cheap old beat used one! How much money are you supposing to spend on it?


----------



## Gologit (Mar 30, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> High Ranger or Altec lifts are two good ones, Aerial Lift of conn is out of business! There are lots of things to look at when buying, bearings and bushings get real sloppy, cables fray. I dont know about going up in a cheap old beat used one! How much money are you supposing to spend on it?



I don't know how much they're willing to spend. Probably not much...maybe 20 grand..if that. They don't really care about "used and beat" as long as it's safe.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 30, 2014)

Check my website then give me a call. For $20k your options are limited but I'm sure we can figure something out.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 30, 2014)

Gologit said:


> I don't know how much they're willing to spend. Probably not much...maybe 20 grand..if that. They don't really care about "used and beat" as long as it's safe.


You can get one in decent shape for that much.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 30, 2014)

Not in California. We have emission standards here now that are just a business killer.


----------



## buckeyebasser23 (Mar 30, 2014)

For 20k you can find a nice truck. 100k miles or so and personally Id get an older Asplundh fleet maintained truck. 55-60fter , puts you between 1996-2001ish year trucks.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 30, 2014)

CalTreeEquip said:


> Not in California. We have emission standards here now that are just a business killer.



I'll have to check but since it would probably never leave Land Trust property I doubt if we'd even license it. That might be a way around the CARB rules.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 30, 2014)

Del_ said:


> A used electrical utility bucket truck should serve you well. There are a lot more of them available than the forestry body type bucket truck and go for lower prices. I see a lot of High Rangers out there. You may not need the tallest bucket truck you can find if you are mostly raising over roads.



Good idea. We wouldn't need to go very high. They like to leave the "natural canopy look" (there are a lot of tree huggers in the group and you should hear them scream when we have to fall an entire tree) and just trim out the dead wood and limbs. A fifteen foot vertical clearance on a twelve foot wide road for delivery trucks seems to be what they're looking for. There are no power lines or phone lines anywhere near the roads.

How about outriggers? Working at utility height and not doing any hoisting would they be necessary?


----------



## treeman75 (Mar 31, 2014)

http://www.steffentruck.com/trucks/ste1357.htm


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 31, 2014)

does it have to be a truck ? i use a snorkel lift for tree work ,lot more room in the bucket ,can set the saw down inside and move around still ,and you can drive it from inside the bucket ,mine is 37 foot model ,but they make bigger ones and 4x4 ones also ,only drawback is need an equipment trailer to move them ,i may sell this one ,carriage has 360 degree rotation like an excavator,there is room for 2-3 men in these type buckets


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 31, 2014)

Get a rear mount if you can. Much better.
Jeff


----------



## rwoods (Mar 31, 2014)

Bob, I hesitate in replying as you have forgotten more than I know about most any subject but FWIW they should make sure the hydraulics/lift mechanisms are checked out by someone knowledgeable of bucket trucks and they should ask for maintenance records. I know nothing beyond what I have picked up from the work I do for an electric distributor - they spend big bucks on regular (i.e. scheduled) complete hydraulic overhauls due to safety concerns - the condition/mileage of the truck chassis is almost a totally different set of issues from the condition/age/hours of the bucket system. 

Many years back, a man I once worked for was using a short gov't surplus bucket truck to give rides to kids at a fun day. It failed and collapsed killing him. I don't recall if he were the only victim. He was over fleet maintenance at a college and taught basic mechanics there; I am sure he thought everything was A okay. Ron


----------



## Gologit (Mar 31, 2014)

rwoods said:


> Bob, I hesitate in replying as you have forgotten more than I know about most any subject but FWIW they should make sure the hydraulics/lift mechanisms are checked out by someone knowledgeable of bucket trucks and they should ask for maintenance records. I know nothing beyond what I have picked up from the work I do for an electric distributor - they spend big bucks on regular (i.e. scheduled) complete hydraulic overhauls due to safety concerns - the condition/mileage of the truck chassis is almost a totally different set of issues from the condition/age/hours of the bucket system.
> 
> Many years back, a man I once worked for was using a short gov't surplus bucket truck to give rides to kids at a fun day. It failed and collapsed killing him. I don't recall if he were the only victim. He was over fleet maintenance at a college and taught basic mechanics there; I am sure he thought everything was A okay. Ron



Thanks Ron. I know logging and logging equipment but I don't know anything about bucket trucks.
I looked at one today, an ex tree service rig, and even I could tell it was junk. They had to jump start it and when they finally got it running it leaked hydraulic fluid everywhere. Mice had built a nest in the front seat and some of the bars in the basket were broken. The controls were jerky and a couple of them didn't work at all. The guy said it was "running pretty good when we parked it a couple of years ago". I asked him why they parked it and he mumbled something about "it wouldn't pass the inspection anymore and it needs some work done to it on the boom". He offered to drop the price. I left.
But that's the problem...I can spot the obvious stuff that anybody should be able to see. What I need to know is a lot of the little things that some of the tree guys know about the different models or about bucket rigs in general.
I've been entrusted to buy a truck and I don't want to put anybody in jeopardy because of a mistake on my part.


----------



## lone wolf (Apr 1, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Thanks Ron. I know logging and logging equipment but I don't know anything about bucket trucks.
> I looked at one today, an ex tree service rig, and even I could tell it was junk. They had to jump start it and when they finally got it running it leaked hydraulic fluid everywhere. Mice had built a nest in the front seat and some of the bars in the basket were broken. The controls were jerky and a couple of them didn't work at all. The guy said it was "running pretty good when we parked it a couple of years ago". I asked him why they parked it and he mumbled something about "it wouldn't pass the inspection anymore and it needs some work done to it on the boom". He offered to drop the price. I left.
> But that's the problem...I can spot the obvious stuff that anybody should be able to see. What I need to know is a lot of the little things that some of the tree guys know about the different models or about bucket rigs in general.
> I've been entrusted to buy a truck and I don't want to put anybody in jeopardy because of a mistake on my part.


You have to look at everything. You can usually tell if it was taken care of there wont be dents, leaks it will be clean etc! Then the boom has to be looked at look for cracks in the fiberglass and cracks in the metal stress point that connect the boom. Also look at how much up and down play the main rotation bearing has it should be minimal. The main rotation bearing is located where the whole mast connects to the lower deck put the boom up and rock it hard and watch to see how much play it has. The rotation clockwise or counterclockwise is not critical like the up and down. That repair is not feasible its 5- 10K. Look at the connecting points with two men one on controls one looking rock it stop and stop it short to see how much play is in the bearings and pins at the connecting points . Another words check all joints one by one by stopping short sideways and see what you have for play there.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks LW...good advice.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Apr 4, 2014)

Might it not be cheaper in the long run for the land trust to rent a 60' (or whatever size works) self propelled man lift a couple of times a year to deadwood the roads. That way you will always have safe equipment (renting from a reputable agency) and don't have to deal with the maintenance. Once the wood is on the ground, they could just deal with it using a pick up/dump truck/trailer.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 5, 2014)

Del_ said:


> There are some nice tow behind units out there for rent, too.


 Thanks Del.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 5, 2014)

I have a small bucket truck, a 35' unit on a F-350 chassis. It is an ex Comcast Cablevision unit, I bought it for tree trimming, house maintenance and painting, etc. I got it cheap and had to find a bucket and fabricated the mounts (before anyone yells at me about safety a friend at Baker Equipment gave me the specs). While it is nice to have it probably makes more sense to rent, they take care of the maintenance and you are safe without having money tied up in it.


----------



## nitrousbaby (Apr 22, 2014)

Bought this 60 ft hi ranger for 19k from kidcars in Wisconsin 3 years ago. 26,000 miles on a 7.3 international diesel. Been flawless since I bought it and he has 100 plus trucks in stock. He even delivered it to me in Michigan at no charge.


----------

